# Naturfreund in Bad Kreuznach



## Rankin' (20. September 2010)

Irgend so nen Penner fängt jetzt in KH auch damit an Äste auf die Wege zu legen.

Bin gestern auf dem Kuhberg gewesen, Ho Chi Minh runter, so'n Teilstück  bei dem man ziemlich Gas gibt um über ne Kuppe zu fliegen. Genau hinter  diese Kuppe (nicht einsehbar vorher) hat so ne Arschkrampe nen  oberschenkeldicken Ast gelegt. Quasi direkt nach der Ladung wenn man  über die Küppe hüft, so das auch nicht wirklich was mit nem BunnyHopp  geht. Konnte grad so das Vorderrad noch drüberziehen.
Hätte böse enden können.
Sowas ist ja mal ohne Scheiß versuchte Körperveletzung.
Der "Ast" ist da garantiert nicht zufällig genau hinter die Kuppe gefallen.

Und diese Anlieger-Kurve hat wahrscheinlich derselbe Kerl auch völlig zerstört.

Nur mal so zur Info.


----------



## Wassertrinker (21. September 2010)

Ich versteh einfach nicht, wer sich die Arbeit macht....

Was wirklich bei einem Sturz passieren kann bedenken wohl die wenigsten dieser "Naturfreunde"! Ich sehe das auch als versuchte Körperverletzung an!

Daran sieht man einfach mal, wie weit mancher Leute Horizont reicht. Bis kurz vor ihren großen Zeh, dann ist Ende....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FabiJGJ (21. September 2010)

Bin letzte Woche auch aufm Kuhberg gefahrn.
Hatte auf einmal hinter der "Schanze" am Emil Jakob Weg auch nen dicken Ast da liegen.
Also auch so das man kaum noch  ausweichen konnte....


----------



## Nebukadnezar (22. September 2010)

Hi, 

erlebe sowas auch öfter, besonders auf dem Kuhberg...  Es gibt schon ne menge kranker Menschen. Die einen fahren ihren alten Kühlschrank in den Wald, die anderen gehen nackt spazieren (aber nett gegrüßt hat er!), und andere schleifen eben Hindernisse auf Wege...

Was man im Wald nicht alles erlebt...


----------



## Rankin' (22. September 2010)

Nebukadnezar schrieb:


> die anderen gehen nackt spazieren (aber nett gegrüßt hat er!)


Tatsache, hab ich vorn paar Wochen auch einen getroffen, auf der Teerstraße am Forsthaus Spreitel vorbei Richtung dem Wendehammer im Wald.

Keine Ahnung ob der gegrüßt hat, ich bin da mit AUgen geradeaus so schnell wie möglich vorbei.


----------



## Thomas W. (22. September 2010)

Also ich habe in den letzten Monaten auch immer wieder inzwischen zwei "Nacktwanderer" im Wald getroffen...am Kuhberg bis hin zum Waldspielplatz, unter Wieneckes Waldidyll, um den Rheingrafenstein...
ich finde es ziemlichlich unpassend, sich im Wald so zu präsentieren, es gibt Menschen, denen ein solches Verhalten Angst macht....auch wenn solche Spinner meistens harmlos sind...
aber ich kenne Frauen, die deswegen nicht mehr allein in den Wald gehen.
Das ist doch ärgerlich...
ich denke immer wieder, ich müßte diese Leute mal anzeigen, tue es dann aber doch nicht...
wie denkt ihr darüber???


----------



## Nebukadnezar (23. September 2010)

Naja, 
im Grunde ist es "nur" Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses...und dafür eine Anzeige anzustrengen und die ganze Prozedur auf sich nehmen...?!!
...ich fahr dran vorbei und denk mir ein Teil. Wenn z.B. Familien mit kleinen Kindern im Wald sind und so ein FKKler "vorbeischwingt"...unpassend!

Mein Vorschlag: Unsere Biker-Cops aus der Stadt sollten mal sich mit ihren Holland-Fahrrädern auf den Trials auf Streife begeben. Würde sicher allen gut tun! 
Und den Stöckchenwerfern können sie auch gleich das Handwerk legen.


----------



## FabiJGJ (23. September 2010)

Nebukadnezar schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Unsere Biker-Cops aus der Stadt sollten mal sich mit ihren Holland-Fahrrädern auf den Trials auf Streife begeben. Würde sicher allen gut tun!
> Und den Stöckchenwerfern können sie auch gleich das Handwerk legen.


 
gute Idee 
das wär echt mal was produktives


----------



## krassdruff (24. September 2010)

...die Anliegerkurve ist seit gesternabend für die Zeit X  wieder sauber und passierbar...


----------



## snoopz (24. September 2010)

Mal so eine Frage - wenn man nicht sieht, daß hinter der Kuppe ein dicker Ast liegt, warum brät man da dann drüber? Da könnte ja genausogut jemand stehen oder ein über einen Ast gestürzter Biker liegen. Wird der dann einfach plattgemacht?


----------



## Rankin' (24. September 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage - wenn man nicht sieht, daß hinter der Kuppe ein dicker Ast liegt, warum brät man da dann drüber? Da könnte ja genausogut jemand stehen oder ein über einen Ast gestürzter Biker liegen. Wird der dann einfach plattgemacht?


Weil ein 1,70 großer Biker bestimmt leichter zu sehen ist als ein 20cm hoher Ast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krassdruff (24. September 2010)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Weil ein 1,70 großer Biker bestimmt leichter zu sehen ist als ein 20cm hoher Ast?



...oder eben snoopz der niveau-limbo unter eben diesem
Ast macht

@snoopz: Für Dich wär der Highway 50 in Nevada der beste Trail-> do kannste klar gugge bis zum Horizont


----------



## BAfH (24. September 2010)

Mir ist letzte Woche solch ein Ast zum Verhängnis geworden und hat einen Satz Handschuhe, Röntgenaufnahmen im Krankenhaus und eine Halskrause beschert. Eine echte Schweinerei. Zum Glück hat mein Bike nichts abgekommen. 
@snoopz gute Idee immer schön um die Ecke zu gucken, aber irgendwie fehlt dann der Kitzel!!!!


----------



## snoopz (24. September 2010)

OK, vielleicht ist es hier in der Gegend nochmal was anderes - die Trails gehen meist am Abhang lang und sind recht schmal und wenn man um so eine felsige Ecke biegt oder über eine Kuppe fliegt und da sind Fußgänger oder Tiere oder sonst irgendein Hindernis, dann knallts halt und es gibt auf jeden Fall Schwerverletzte.


----------



## Wassertrinker (24. September 2010)

Mein Gott, hier wird wieder ein Fass aufgemacht. 
Snoopz, ganz unrecht hast du nicht! Trotzdem sieht man Personen auf den Keuznacher Trails so früh, dass man freundlich grüßend, in angemessenem tempo vorbei rollen kann. Zumindest geht es mir immer so!

Äste, die auf dem Boden liegen sind jedoch etwas anderes. 
Und es ist auf jeden Fall nicht ok beabsichtigt Äste auf Wege zu legen! Basta!


----------



## snoopz (25. September 2010)

Ja OK, ich kenne halt die Trails nicht, deswegen habe ich ja nachgefragt.


----------



## Sandy UK (30. September 2010)

Das mit den Ästen auf dem Kuhberg / Lemberg / Rotenfels ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Manchmal denke ich echt das die Teils mit Absicht platziert wurden. 

Aufgefallen ist mir allerdings auch das solche Äste oder umgestürzte Bäume teils Wochen lang im Weg liegen und keiner von uns auf die Idee kommt die mal einfach für die kommende Woche oder andere Biker aus dem Weg zu räumen.
Ich schließe mich da nicht aus, hab mich ja selbst dabei erwischt sie zu umfahren oder das rad drüber zu heben bis ich mal überlegt hab das ich die ja selbst wegräumen könnte.

Hab das schon die spektakulärsten umfahrungstrails gesehen. Nach dem Motto "bloß nciht anhalten". 

Also mein Appell an alle die sich drüber Ärgern, bitte haltet einfach mal an und versucht den kram weg zu räumen. Oft ist man ja in Gruppen unterwegs.

Alternativ könnte man auch einen Spaten aus dem Rucksack zaubern und mit etwas erde ein schönes Gap draus bauen.   
Der nächste wird es euch danken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nebukadnezar (2. Oktober 2010)

Mhm...Anhalten? ANHALTEN?

Aber das mit dem Spaten klingt gut. Jedenfalls wenn ich einen Saboteur sehe 

Ne, im ernst....hab auch schon ma was weggeräumt.


----------



## Thomas W. (2. Oktober 2010)

es gibt die knüppel und Äste, die uns als Stolperfallen auf die trails gelegt werden und die jeder fleißig wegräumt...ärgerlich und gefährlich genug, aber wenigsten zu beseitigen...
aber leider liegen noch einige Bäume auf den Wegen, seit dem schweren Sturm Ende Februar...
aber leider sind einige zu groß für mein Werkzeug und die Kraft der Muskeln...
also - ganz große Bitte an alle, die Kettensägen-Besitzer sind oder welche kennen...
der Singletrail von Richtung Rheingrafenstein hinunter Richtung Wieneckes Waldidyll und weiter auf dem Weg dorthin, vor der Schutzhütte unter Wieneckes Idyll...dort liegen noch sehr lästige Hindernisse...
es wäre toll, wenn gelänge, die Wege endlich freizubekommen...die mit Bügelsäge zu bewältigen waren, habe ich ja mittlerweile weggesägt...  
ich habe wegen der verbliebenen zu dicken Bäume dutzende von mails an die Forstverwaltung geschrieben und bin jedesmal - seit Monaten - vertröstet worden...
vielleicht ist es ja auch Absicht, die Bäume liegenzulassen, um das biken im Wald zu erschweren?!


----------



## FabiJGJ (3. Oktober 2010)

@ Thomas W. : Bis die was machen muss sich anscheinend erst mal jemand schwer verletzen.
Klasse das du dich so einsetzt!!!
Ich hab hier und da wo man was sieht auch schon mal was weggeräumt aber alles kann man halt nicht.....


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück ist es bei uns hier (ein Stückchen südlich von euch) mit den Stöckchenlegern wieder etwas ruhiger geworden, aber hier ging es auch schon hoch her, Wanderer die Biker trotz massig Platz und angemessenem Verhalten vom Weg schubsten etc... 

Die Baumstämme würde ich, wenn möglich, einfach als Gelegenheit ansehen!  Das hier ist das Werk einer Person und max. 1/2h:





Und das hier habe ich mal irgendwo hier im Fotoalbum gefunden:





...da freuen sich sogar die Wanderer drüber


----------



## a.nienie (7. Oktober 2010)

das geländer fehlt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2010)

Nur die Harten komm' in' Garten.


----------



## Thomas W. (3. November 2010)

steter tropfen höhlt den Stein - bzw. stete mail sägt den Baum...
das größte Hindernis ist tatsächlich weggesägt worden...ich habe nicht mehr daran geglaubt....
es bleibt noch der Baumstamm unterhalb Wieneckes Waldidyll...


----------

